# Cat SR118 Snow Blower



## Jsch2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

I recently got a good deal a used Cat SR118 snow blower. It is a low flow snow blower with a 18 - [email protected] The machine I have has the high flow [email protected] 3450psi. Cat also has the SR318 high flow snow blower that operates @26 - 34gpm. I'm looking to swap the low flow hydraulic motors out and replace them with the high flow motors. They appear to be re-badged Char Lynn drive motors with Cat part numbers on them. Cat wants an arm and a leg for the upgrade motors. I've done some online searches. But found many motors with the same dimensions but with different gpm requirements. Dose anybody know how to cross reference the Cat part number over to the Char Lynn?


----------

